# GH Best Brown #2



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

This tobacco is the reason I tried G&H Lakeland flakes. I originally was lukewarm on Esoterica Stonehaven (bear with me here) and so I don't have a lot of it. However, the more I smoke it, the more I like it. As we all know, it is hard to come by. I noticed that GH Best Brown #2 appears to be similar to SH- it is a nice size English burley/VA flake. So, I started thinking about BB#2 as a possible substitute for Stonehaven (I was also hoping that some other GH blends might make good substitutes for some hard to find SG offerings). Luckily, I did some research into the GH offerings long before I ordered so my expectations changed, GH Lakelands are really like nothing else out there.

So, how do I like BB#2? I love it!

It does have some Lakeland to it, but it is mild. It isn't nearly as strong as in Ennerdale, or even the milder aromatic Bosun Cut Plug (2 more upcoming reviews there- short version: I love the stuff). However, it is there. If you are curious about Lakelands and like a good straight ahead tobacco, this is a good intro. If you don't like Lakeland, it is here, you won't like it.

Ok, so on to the tobacco review...

Tin note and presentation. It is a very nice thin, but long and wide flake (much like many SG and GH flakes). Like is common with SG and GH flakes, it does break up into little strips pretty easily (whether you want it to or not). It is an attractive medium brown flake with some dark and light brown specks throughout. The tin note suggests the best of Virginia and burley tobaccos- a nice full earthy, chocolatey, and almost creamy burley aroma, coupled with an earthy and grassy VA aroma. I don't remember how "Lakeland" it smelled first out of the bag, now that it has been stored a little while I don't really notice it in the tin note.

Flavor? This stuff is special. It is just plain good. It brings the best characteristics of a good burley or VA. Nutty, creamy, chocolatey burley coupled with a nice natural VA sweetness. Again, the Lakeland florals are there, but they are not strong and they actually compliment the tobacco flavors extremely well. There is also something intangible there, hard to place, that is very unique and pleasant as well.

Now, remember back to my original hope, to find something Stonehaven-like since SH is so hard to find. In some ways I would say this is somewhat similar to Stonehaven, and I would say it compares quite favorably with SH. The burley/VA blend does indeed have some similar flavors and a similar thick, creamy mouthfeel. However, the Best Brown #2 brings something else to the table (not just the Lakeland), it is a bit brighter and lighter than SH (probably a higher proportion of VA and less burley than SH), and I think a good argument could be made that it is even better than Stonehaven.

I am glad I wanted to find something like Stonehaven and set my sights on this. I'm glad that I decided to try it after all after my research suggested that the BB#2 would not be at all like SH, but rather a classic Lakeland. I ended up trying a bunch of Lakelands at the same time and GH Lakelands are quickly becoming among my favorite tobaccos. GH uses very high quality tobaccos under the Lakeland flavorings. Some of these blends (including BB#2) are among the best of their types, with or without the Lakeland. If you end up liking it (which I am), Lakeland is just a bit of an added bonus.

Recommendations? If you have had Lakeland and don't like it, fine, this isn't for you. There isn't a lot of Lakeland, but again, it is there. If you are curious, this is a great tobacco to sample. Even if you aren't Lakeland curious, this is a terrific tobacco and well worth giving a try.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Nice review. This stuff truly is special.


----------



## ruralhipster (Jan 15, 2010)

Great review.

I agree, While it has the chewy mouthfeel of Stoney, I find it to be a much lighter and brighter version, maybe not an all-day smoke but more an anytime of day smoke. I can't find much lakeland in it but I have a high tolerance for floral taste and aroma.


----------



## pyxistort (Jul 13, 2009)

Thank you for the review. Maybe I will give it a try in next order.


----------



## smellyfeet (Dec 11, 2005)

Thanks for the review. I have not tried Stonehaven yet cuz its always sold out, i will give GH Best Brown #2 a shot. On a side note we might have to start a thread on tobaccos thats are hard to get and their comparable substitutes.


----------



## Skorpios (Jan 14, 2011)

I don't detect any Lakeland flavorings in this one but tastes do differ... 

This is one of my top 10 tobaccos...


----------

